# I broke up with my girlfriend



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

It was a 1 month old relationship.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Old hey


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2018)

Should really be in Area 51, as that's for announcements that concern the members of TC.

Sorry to hear, btw. Was it your first girlfriend? Second? For some reason I feel that the first relationships don't always last as long, or at least they didn't for me.

Listening to music was great when it came to the emotional healing of breakups. The first relationship I was in ended with Brett Dean and Liza Lim, the second one ended with Bach and the Beatles.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

shirime said:


> Should really be in Area 51, as that's for announcements that concern the members of TC.


yea, but I could really give a ****, so that makes this a pretty good spot afterall


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Back in 1966, I had a relationship that lasted only a few weeks. Then I met the woman of my dreams, and our 50 years of marriage comes up next June. Strike while the iron is hot!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> Back in 1966, I had a relationship that lasted only a few weeks. Then I met the woman of my dreams, and our 50 years of marriage comes up next June. Strike while the iron is hot!


And they said it wouldn't last! Congratulations! Those of us who are in long marriages know what an accomplishment it is.  (Only 5 weeks to football. )


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

atsizat said:


> It was a 1 month old relationship.


Was it because she liked Klingon opera?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

DaveM said:


> And they said it wouldn't last! Congratulations! Those of us who are in long marriages know what an accomplishment it is.  (Only 5 weeks to football. )


I'm waiting anxiously for it to start. My New England team has a tough 1st game with Houston followed by an even tougher game against Jacksonville. I know that at some point New England will sink like a stone; just hope it isn't this coming season.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> I'm waiting anxiously for it to start. My New England team has a tough 1st game with Houston followed by an even tougher game against Jacksonville. I know that at some point New England will sink like a stone; just hope it isn't this coming season.


Concerns about dissension between Brady & Belichick, Edelman suspension, can Sony Michel replace Dion Lewis, Gronk staying healthy, etc.


----------

